# Textfeld begrenzen



## Tux (4. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Programm. Und da ich bei google nicht so recht fündig werde.. naja. Mein Programm hat eine Oberfläche und ein Textfeld. jetzt möchte ich aber, dass das Textfeld sobald der enthaltende Text größer als drei Zeichen ist, keinen Text mehr annimmt! Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie man das machen kann? Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß

Tux


----------



## thE_29 (4. Jan 2005)

Du kannst dir entweder ein Dokument schreiben das auf max länge von 3 zeichen abprüft (siehe FAQ da habe ich ein paar Dokumentarten gemacht)

oder einen Actionlistener, wenn der Text länger als 3 Zeichen ist, lösche das letzte oder setze auf max. 3 falls da einer 100 zeichen reinkopiert!


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2005)

Der ActionListener wird aber erst beim Drücken der Entertaste im Textfeld ein ActionEvent hören.
Daher scheint mir ein KeyListener hier eher geeignet.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Jan 2005)

Jo, einen von den 2en halt, wusste jetzt net genau welcher 

Aber mit dem Keylistener sollts gehen!


----------

